

SpaceX falcon9 launch - younata
http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php

======
cryptoz
Listening to the pre-launch audio is amazing. T-9 minutes right now. This is
so badass!

A private company is launching _real capsules_ into space now. SpaceX
definitely represents the dawn of a new era of space development.

Edit: Launched!

------
younata
I go to Florida Tech. I was watching the webcast of the launch up until just
after it launched. Then I ran outside and caught it just as it was getting
over the trees. Watched it until it was just out of view.

I love my university.

------
japaget
Launch occurred at 15:43 GMT (10:43 AM EST/7:43 AM PST). So far so good.

For up-to-the-minute status updates and a live video feed, see
<http://www.spaceflightnow.com/falcon9/002/status.html>

~~~
bld
The Dragon capsule's deorbit burn completed and it's headed back down to
Earth.

[EDIT] and splashdown!

------
sili
Higher definition video from NASA for those who missed the webcast:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj1qwDxw9nk>

------
shogunmike
I missed the abort section of the first launch window. Did anybody find out
why they had to initially abort?

The actual launch was flawless, however. Only 9 minutes to orbit - incredible
that it was done on such a small budget compared to your average government
mission.

~~~
younata
There was a false telemetry reading.

------
bryanlarsen
Tobias Buckell's blog post: [http://www.tobiasbuckell.com/2010/12/08/dragon-
spacecraftfal...](http://www.tobiasbuckell.com/2010/12/08/dragon-
spacecraftfalcon-9-test-launch-today-we-hope)

------
johnyzee
Wow. Seeing something man-made soar above the earth like that is something
else. Being a civilian enterprise like SpaceX just makes it all the cooler.

------
JulianMorrison
Gah, I missed watching it. Kicking myself now.

------
wazoox
It worked! Dragon separated from 2nd stage....

